# Simple chord songs in the key of G & C wanted



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking for some simple chords songs (3,4,5 chords preferrably) in either G or C to play with harmonica. So far i've learned (both in G since I only just got a harmonica in c) 
Heart of Gold- Neil young (em,em9,d,c,g)
Goddamn Lonely Love - Lots of versions out there. (Am, C, G)

Anyone know any others?

Thanks :bow:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

G Em C D


etc


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

www.jamstudio.com


have fun


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

G D A minor 
G D C

If I remember correctly.........Knockin on Heavens Door


----------

